# Now starting the Black Dagger Brotherhood Series!



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I heard it's awesome!! So far so good!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I envy you reading these for the first time!  Especially the first two--gotta love both Wrath and Rhage.  

You're just in time too, the next book comes out on April 27.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have heard this series recommended quite a bit but I have a question about them. Are they more like Anita Blake than say Sookie?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I have heard this series recommended quite a bit but I have a question about them. Are they more like Anita Blake than say Sookie?


I've read all the Black Dagger Brotherhood (can't wait for Lover Mine next month!!), and all the Sookie Stackhouse books, and am more than halfway through Anita Blake. They are all very different from each other. I'd say BDB is closer to Anita Blake in that there is a whole lotta sex and violence, which you don't see that much of with Sookie. But it's really more like Lara Adrian's Midnight Breed. One boy, one girl, true love, and a whole lotta sex and violence.

Oh, you are in for a treat, BlueEyedMum! And you'll never look at a bathroom sink the same way! (book 5 *swoon*)


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh!  Maybe I should start these too!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Oh, you are in for a treat, BlueEyedMum! And you'll never look at a bathroom sink the same way! (book 5 *swoon*)


**giggles** Nope, that's for sure. Mmmm....Vishous.....if only he wasn't a Red Sox fan!

I tried the Sookie books and couldn't get into them. But GreenThumb's synopsis for these is about perfect, one boy, one girl, true love, and a whole lotta sex and violence. That definitely sums it up! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought the first book a couple of weeks ago but haven't gotten to it yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

well, just from reading the "Look inside" off the DTB, i immediately had to one click it for my kindle.....looking forward to starting a new series


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This was one of the series I tore right through last fall, one after the other; downloaded the entire set right before we left for Ireland, and read them all during that trip.  In fact, if we took the screensaver pic off my avatar, you'd see book 5 up on the Kindle.  I spent about an hour at the base of one of the towers at the Cliffs of Moher, reading that book!  It's one of my favorite memories of that trip--all that gorgeous scenery and weather, and yup, I'm sitting there READING.  That's just so me.

(And I spent the entire previous night in an Irish ER, reading book 4 while my husband slept....oh yes, the BDB boys bring back some interesting memories!)

Definitely one of the big highlights of my first Kindle year.  I'm looking forward to the upcoming book, but the one AFTER that is the one I really cannot wait to read because of the couple that will be involved.  You'll meet them during the current books.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I've read all the Black Dagger Brotherhood (can't wait for Lover Mine next month!!), and all the Sookie Stackhouse books, and am more than halfway through Anita Blake. They are all very different from each other. I'd say BDB is closer to Anita Blake in that there is a whole lotta sex and violence, which you don't see that much of with Sookie. But it's really more like Lara Adrian's Midnight Breed. One boy, one girl, true love, and a whole lotta sex and violence.
> 
> Oh, you are in for a treat, BlueEyedMum! And you'll never look at a bathroom sink the same way! (book 5 *swoon*)


It's funny but all my friends that have read them say the same thing about the sink. I want to skip to Book 5..LOL


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **giggles** Nope, that's for sure. Mmmm....Vishous.....if only he wasn't a Red Sox fan!
> 
> I tried the Sookie books and couldn't get into them. But GreenThumb's synopsis for these is about perfect, one boy, one girl, true love, and a whole lotta sex and violence. That definitely sums it up! LOL


I'm a huge Red Sox fan so I love him already!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> It's funny but all my friends that have read them say the same thing about the sink. I want to skip to Book 5..LOL





BlueEyedMum said:


> I'm a huge Red Sox fan so I love him already!


No no no....you can't just skip in this series. Even if the sink is worth it. 

The first Red Sox "appearance" is in the first book, and it's a riot. You'll love it!


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

BDB is possibly my favorite Paranormal Romance series.  Dark Hunters by Sherrilyn Kenyon is a toss up with it.

I love the brothers and their shellans and am anxiously awaiting Lover Mine on April 27th.

I've read many many Paranormal Romance/Urban Fantasy series since I started Twilight about 14 months ago.  I went from the teeny bop series all the way to the erotic Lora Leigh Breeds series (love love love these).  I would say BDB lies somewhere in the middle!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm totally hooked on this series as well, and am anxiously waiting for the next installment.  (I've never pre-ordered for my Kindle before -- if it's due out on 4/27, does that mean that it will automatically download at 12:01am on 4/27?  i.e., how soon can I expect to start reading)

One note for BlueEyedMum and others who haven't read it but are thinking about doing so -- I actually was not "hooked" after Book 1.  I liked it fine, but I just didn't feel any real compulsion to read the next book in the series, the way I have with other series.  So I just figured I'd move on to other series and not bother with the rest.  However, several months later, after having several people tell me that Book 2 is even better, I decided to give the series another chance.  Well, "that's all she wrote!"  I read Book 2 and I was completely hooked -- and I devoured the rest of the series in record time!  So, bottom line, even if you don't feel hooked after Book 1, give Book 2 a chance before you decide to write off the series altogether.  You'll be glad you did!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I downloaded the first book in the series last night.My husband started reading some of it and he really likes it.We both have a Kindle so we both can read it and we only pay for it one time which is really nice.We both tend to like the same books except he reads more classics than I do.I know I will be back for the rest of the series.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I'm totally hooked on this series as well, and am anxiously waiting for the next installment. (I've never pre-ordered for my Kindle before -- if it's due out on 4/27, does that mean that it will automatically download at 12:01am on 4/27? i.e., how soon can I expect to start reading)
> 
> One note for BlueEyedMum and others who haven't read it but are thinking about doing so -- I actually was not "hooked" after Book 1. I liked it fine, but I just didn't feel any real compulsion to read the next book in the series, the way I have with other series. So I just figured I'd move on to other series and not bother with the rest. However, several months later, after having several people tell me that Book 2 is even better, I decided to give the series another chance. Well, "that's all she wrote!" I read Book 2 and I was completely hooked -- and I devoured the rest of the series in record time! So, bottom line, even if you don't feel hooked after Book 1, give Book 2 a chance before you decide to write off the series altogether. You'll be glad you did!


Book 2/Rhage is probably my favorite, although I do love Wrath and Book 1. Rhage's story is just amazing.

As for the preorder, you'll need to have wireless on (duh, I know, but trust me, if you don't keep it on regularly, it's easy to forget!) The only times I've done this, I've had to push the Kindle to sync several times before the book came down; call it a couple of minutes after 12:01 Pacific time. And it will be Pacific time, regardless of what time zone you're in; Amazon is headquartered there and most of their servers are there as well. Others have had the book download on its own, I'm just impatient as heck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah its really awesome


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I've read all the Black Dagger Brotherhood (can't wait for Lover Mine next month!!), and all the Sookie Stackhouse books, and am more than halfway through Anita Blake. They are all very different from each other. I'd say BDB is closer to Anita Blake in that there is a whole lotta sex and violence, which you don't see that much of with Sookie. But it's really more like Lara Adrian's Midnight Breed. One boy, one girl, true love, and a whole lotta sex and violence.
> 
> Oh, you are in for a treat, BlueEyedMum! And you'll never look at a bathroom sink the same way! (book 5 *swoon*)


Are they heavy on sex though? I read the In Death series, and although I really like this series, I could use a little less descriptiveness in them. I am not a prude but I certainly don't like erotica either.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Are they heavy on sex though? I read the In Death series, and although I really like this series, I could use a little less descriptiveness in them. I am not a prude but I certainly don't like erotica either.


If you think In Death is descriptive, then the BDB probably isn't for you. I'd definitely place it as more graphic than the In Death books (at least the first five of those, which I've read so far)--not by too much, but it's *very* much a part of the series. Best way to describe it probably would be more frequent events, and more detailed.



Spoiler



DH calls them vampire porn, and with good reason. They're not the most graphic I've read, by far, but it's definitely in there.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> If you think In Death is descriptive, then the BDB probably isn't for you. I'd definitely place it as more graphic than the In Death books (at least the first five of those, which I've read so far)--not by too much, but it's *very* much a part of the series. Best way to describe it probably would be more frequent events, and more detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know.

Just another reason why I love this board, all the friendly nice members.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I'm totally hooked on this series as well, and am anxiously waiting for the next installment. (I've never pre-ordered for my Kindle before -- if it's due out on 4/27, does that mean that it will automatically download at 12:01am on 4/27? i.e., how soon can I expect to start reading)
> 
> One note for BlueEyedMum and others who haven't read it but are thinking about doing so -- I actually was not "hooked" after Book 1. I liked it fine, but I just didn't feel any real compulsion to read the next book in the series, the way I have with other series. So I just figured I'd move on to other series and not bother with the rest. However, several months later, after having several people tell me that Book 2 is even better, I decided to give the series another chance. Well, "that's all she wrote!" I read Book 2 and I was completely hooked -- and I devoured the rest of the series in record time! So, bottom line, even if you don't feel hooked after Book 1, give Book 2 a chance before you decide to write off the series altogether. You'll be glad you did!


I'm so hooked from book 1...I can't wait to keep reading


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Mmmm Zsadist!!! The deeply damaged hero redeemed by true love gets me every time.  

I've read alot of complaints from long-time fans that the books are moving away from the romance aspect and becoming more urban fantasy, and I'd say that's true. I read books 1-4 last year, then stopped myself because they had yanked the Kindle version of Book 6 and it wasn't available for about six months. When I finally came back to the series a month or two ago, I definitely noticed the change in tone. I still love it, but it is different - not so romance focused. I'm waiting to read Lover Avenged until the beginning of April, so that I can read it, then only will have to wait a couple of weeks to read Lover Mine.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

worktolive said:


> Mmmm Zsadist!!! The deeply damaged hero redeemed by true love gets me every time.
> 
> I've read alot of complaints from long-time fans that the books are moving away from the romance aspect and becoming more urban fantasy, and I'd say that's true. I read books 1-4 last year, then stopped myself because they had yanked the Kindle version of Book 6 and it wasn't available for about six months. When I finally came back to the series a month or two ago, I definitely noticed the change in tone. I still love it, but it is different - not so romance focused. I'm waiting to read Lover Avenged until the beginning of April, so that I can read it, then only will have to wait a couple of weeks to read Lover Mine.


While I think that this is probably true overall, I also think book six


Spoiler



is the worst of the bunch. I don't think I've heard anyone say it's their favorite, and many people said it was just plain hard to read compared to the others. Personally, Phury ticked me off to no end.


 Lover Avenged is good though, and I think the romance played a bigger aspect again.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Are they heavy on sex though? I read the In Death series, and although I really like this series, I could use a little less descriptiveness in them. I am not a prude but I certainly don't like erotica either.


Yes, I think they are heavy on the sex. Much more so than In Death. (Especially book 5! heee!) They are pretty graphic, and I can feel my face go all red and sweaty, as I hope nobody asks me just then, "What are you reading?" I think I'd have to take a minute to cool off in order to answer.  So while I might say, "Bring it on!", I don't think they'd be your cup of tea. (And don't go anywhere near Anita Blake for sure!)


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> While I think that this is probably true overall, I also think book six
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Victoria, book six


Spoiler



wasn't my favorite either, but I have to say I did like Cormia, and some of their love scenes were just smokin' hot, but yeah, I just wanted to shake Phury sometimes and say, "Quit it with the stupid 'wizard' and pull yourself together, man." I think book 3 was my favorite.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Never heard of these series.  Bought to log in to amazon and check it out.


----------

